# Women wearing men's boxer/briefs yes or no?



## girlie2010 (Jun 19, 2007)

need your opinion have any of you ever worn mens underwear.


----------



## Gwendela (Jun 19, 2007)

No I have a friend that wears the boxer brief style. She just didn't enjoy wearing ladies undies. She keeps trying to get me to switch over but I think I'll pass.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 19, 2007)

I've never tried it.


----------



## Bexy (Jun 19, 2007)

I will wear them over regular panties to sleep in. But I have never worn them as regular undies before.


----------



## Nox (Jun 19, 2007)

No, not really. I do enjoy being in hubby's t-shirts though. I can almost swim in them, LOL.


----------



## Saje (Jun 19, 2007)

If we're talking about the boy short type undies (which there is a thread of here somewhere)... then yes I wear them.

I dont buy the ones made for boys though. I buy the ones that are made for girls but designed to look like the boys boxer-briefs. I get them in cute girly colors (mostly pinks, whites, greys, blacks, and blues).

I love em (I love all types of bottoms except granny panties as I feel like I have a diaper



). They are fitted and its fun to run around in them in the house - its the nakedness of underwear without revealing too much just in case someone sees me running around (as my house has a lot of windows).


----------



## daer0n (Jun 19, 2007)

Yes i have, i had a couple of boxers that were made for boys and i wore them all the time they were pretty comfy, and i have worn my husbands underwear too lol

not that i wear them all the time cause i dont like wearing underwear but i have -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 20, 2007)

I have worn them, but they make your booty look huge!!!! I prefer the whitey-tighties they make for girls now. Very cute!


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Jun 20, 2007)

Boxers make good PJ's. I never have worn them as regular undies.


----------



## ivette (Jun 20, 2007)

i've never worn boxers.

most recently i've tried the hip huggers from hanes and another brand i can't remember marketed for women. their nice. just have to get use to them


----------



## Aprill (Jun 20, 2007)

i wear my husband's boxers all the time


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 20, 2007)

Never worn men's boxers/briefs. But the kinds made for girls yes..


----------



## mariefrancesca (Jun 20, 2007)

yup, they are good pj's hehe


----------



## Karren (Jun 21, 2007)

Yes I have worn hanes mens low riser briefs and they are ok in a pinch... Laundry problem... Lol But perfer Hanes Her way panties or thongs...

Karren


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jun 21, 2007)

I haven't.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Jun 21, 2007)

Not as regular underwear but around the house and as PJ's they are super comfortable.


----------



## LilDee (Jun 21, 2007)

i've worn the "mens briefs" that are made for girls..





super comfy!


----------



## monniej (Jun 21, 2007)

no i haven't, but i do like boyshort panties.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 21, 2007)

I've never worn any.


----------



## freestyler (Jun 22, 2007)

Fashion is all about expressing your own personality and shouldn't be confined by silly rules about gender and such like.

Wear what you want to wear, wear what you feel comfortable in, don't let others dictate to you/


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 22, 2007)

Absolutley. I wear his boxers or his boxer briefs to bed. And I have wore his most tiny boxer briefs as underwear before b/c i had nothing else, and didn't want to go commando.


----------



## iiweazle (Jun 22, 2007)

I wore my hubbies boxer briefs when I was pregnant and they were sooo comfy. Needless to say sometimes I still do, I would highly reccomend it.


----------



## han (Jun 22, 2007)

i wear mens boxers all the time, i have even worn them to the store as outer wear lol


----------



## southcitybabe (Jun 22, 2007)

I have, But only as I was staying at my bf's at the time and needed some fresh underwear so he gave me a pair of his. they seemed comfy and fitted nice but i feel weird if there isnt sommet up my bum




Im so use to wearing thongs I cant wear anything else


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jun 22, 2007)

the only time i have worn mens underwear is when i would spend the night at my boyfriends and would forget to bring shorts to wear to bed so i would wear his boxers as shorts


----------



## farris2 (Jun 23, 2007)

only around the house


----------



## kakoy (Jun 23, 2007)

No.

I have seen girls where it when they have to change infront of large number of people (like during a middle of performances.) I think they wear girl undies underneath though.


----------



## BloodMittens (Jun 26, 2007)

I can't D: With men's boxers, on me anyways, it feels like men have no bums. Seriously, I do have a rather large rump, but seriously, it chokes my poor bum!

Little girly boxer breif styles I will wear though, not all the time, but I like them


----------



## babyangel (Jun 26, 2007)

Haven't tried it. Women's are so sexy and lacey and cute lol.



Babyangel


----------



## nosepickle (Jul 7, 2007)

I HATE tight underwear, so yes, I wear 'em all the time.

I have this really cute pair of Mr. Bubble boxers for boys.

I love them to death!


----------



## JFaith (Jul 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Saje* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If we're talking about the boy short type undies (which there is a thread of here somewhere)... then yes I wear them.
I dont buy the ones made for boys though. I buy the ones that are made for girls but designed to look like the boys boxer-briefs. I get them in cute girly colors (mostly pinks, whites, greys, blacks, and blues).

I love em (I love all types of bottoms except granny panties as I feel like I have a diaper



). They are fitted and its fun to run around in them in the house - its the nakedness of underwear without revealing too much just in case someone sees me running around (as my house has a lot of windows).

Agree. ^^


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 7, 2007)

No, I never thought to wear them.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 10, 2007)

I've only worn boyfriends boxers... never the boxer/brief style.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 13, 2007)

I wear my bf 's around the house, they are super comfy.


----------



## Mountainluva (Aug 14, 2010)

I wore mens boxer briefs for the first time yesterday (black, 100% cotton knit, "Starter" brand from Walmart, they have no opening in the front, and kinda fit me like short shorts



. OMG, I LOVVVEEEEE them! I am wearing them around the house over my own comfy undies(although I suppose I could ditch those if I wanna get really crazy!



) I am wearing a loose tee with them and think this might just be my new favorite loungewear! My man protested...actually told me he did not want to share them with me cuz that I was gonna "stretch them out"!!...omg...excuse me??...they are BIG on me and my butt and thighs are no where near as big as his!...he was just trying to push my buttons...he is SO in the doghouse now



LOL...I guess I am gonna have to go buy my own and not share with him!


----------



## love rajput (Feb 17, 2013)

yes i will give my boxer/brief, &amp; i also like to wear bra &amp; panty.


----------



## kitten- (Feb 17, 2013)

A few times to bed yeah but I don't own them or wear them as underwear just as pjs.


----------



## jAmber89 (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't know if I'd go for it; too "walk of shame"-esque for me...


----------



## mimosette (Apr 6, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## animewife (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm glad to hear that they make a kind that has no opening in the front. I was thinking about trying men's boxer briefs to see if they are more comfortable. Women's are thin and they ware out easily. I've ween wearing bikini and hipster in women's. I'm going to look at Walmart to see if ours have the kind with no opening in the front. I wear size 5 in women's what size would I need in men's? Small?


----------



## animewife (Nov 16, 2013)

I just got a 5 pack of boxer briefs Friday to try. I got medium. I tried them on and then decided to return them. I got small. But they are still quite loose in the crotch area but not as bad as medium. Does anyone else have this problem who has tried men's underwear? Will I get used to them? The plus is that they won't cause wedgies and they will last longer.


----------



## Amara18 (Nov 17, 2013)

Yes. The small size. But I do not use it on a daily basis, just when I want to when sleeping.


----------



## Spellbinding (Nov 19, 2013)

I haven't.


----------



## Katri22 (Nov 27, 2013)

I don't think that necessary and I personally never did that. I think women's underwear its more sexy and romantic and looks better on me, but If it's makes someone feel comfortable so why not? Especially boxers instead pajamas.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Nov 29, 2013)

They're really comfy around the house/as pajamas. Never worn them as underwear though.


----------



## slinka (Dec 2, 2013)

I've worn boxers as laying-around-the-house "shorts" but I couldn't wear them as underwear with the way I dress. To each their own, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TayBaby (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

No, not really. I do enjoy being in hubby's t-shirts though. I can almost swim in them, LOL.
This x 100. Always feel cozy in my bf's shirts and hoodies, but underwear? Naaah


----------



## BoySarah (Dec 8, 2013)

I had worn them for te longest time, but not anymore.  I do like boy shorts for girls though.


----------

